
A chimpanzee browses Instagram [video] - Jerry2
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwf080_Bfby/
======
ahelwer
I fully expect Captain Disillusion to completely deconstruct this video in the
coming days. There's no way it isn't VFX. The chimp naturally swipes through
instagram, ending on a video of when it first met the owner? Please. It's a
viral stunt, nothing more.

~~~
davesque
Chimps can recognize their own image in a mirror. To me, that makes it seem at
least plausible that they could understand the level of abstraction necessary
to scroll through a list of pictures with a touch screen.

------
pcr0
If the chimp was taught how to publish content (as opposed to just consuming),
I wonder if it would do so of its own accord.

------
actionowl
Great, now we're getting Chips addicted to social media!

~~~
stunt
Chimpanzee is capable of learning by imitation and cultural learning. So
technically if you show a few of them how to use Instagram, it will spread
quickly.

What is more spectacular about this video is the fact that the Chimpanzee is
not doing it for a reward!

------
bottled_poe
Looks like Apple has found a new untapped market.

------
merricksb
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19750278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19750278)

------
LeoPanthera
This video has been freebooted, the original is here:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwf080_Bfby/](https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwf080_Bfby/)

